
Mini-Microsoft: A Microsoft Without Sinofsky? - Cbasedlifeform
http://minimsft.blogspot.fr/2012/11/a-microsoft-without-sinofsky.html
======
Cbasedlifeform
Interesting comments in Mini's post, presumably by real softies.

This one is interesting: _I'm surprised that no one has mentioned the EU mess
yet. Sinofski was given responsibility by the board for ensuring that MS
stayed compliant with the agreement regarding browser choice in Windows. Now,
MS is facing a possible 10 BILLION dollar enema by the EU because Sinofski
couldn't be bothered by something as trivial as a check box in Windows. Good
riddance._

The MS lack of compliance on the EU browser directive was scandalous. If SS
was in charge of that he deserves to go.

------
unimpressive
Previous discussion here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4776435>

